# new 325i - first impresions



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

sargepug said:


> I have the place for you Jersey boyz. I live about 30min south of Bear Mountain, which is right off the Palasaides . I know those roads well up there. Let's set it up!


 :thumbup: that sounds great. i've passed through there before and it seemed like there'd be some good twisty roads in the area. i'm sure we could get a good group together easily. there was also a e46fanatics meet in Weehawken last weekend, but i didn't make it.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

phita23 said:


> I've read somewhere, I dont remember exactly, to not accelerate too hard for the first x miles. What do you think?


there are differing views on this, but it depends on what you mean by "hard." you don't want to stress the engine excessively, but you don't want to "baby" it either - that's actually bad for breaking it in.

check these out:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68246
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68289
http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## jr86 (Sep 12, 2004)

dorkus said:


> yeah, i am in that dumping-ground/bus-depot-for-NYC-armpit-of-an-area known as Hudson County. my yuppie neighborhood is tolerable, but my surroundings are depressing (can you say Secaucus? Elizabeth? Newark?).


Haha, i live in Elizabeth. It definitely is depressing... my neighborhood is alright, but i would MUCH rather live in Hoboken.


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

dorkus said:


> :thumbup: that sounds great. i've passed through there before and it seemed like there'd be some good twisty roads in the area. i'm sure we could get a good group together easily. there was also a e46fanatics meet in Weehawken last weekend, but i didn't make it.


Yeah, their are nice roads nearby here. Nice enough that, if you don't disengage the dsc, it will interfere :thumbup: I have about 650miles on it and wan't to wait till about 1500 (break-in) to hook up and do a run. Lets set something up for mid-late Oct. Nice foliage in the fall!


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

sargepug said:


> Yeah, their are nice roads nearby here. Nice enough that, if you don't disengage the dsc, it will interfere :thumbup: I have about 650miles on it and wan't to wait till about 1500 (break-in) to hook up and do a run. Lets set something up for mid-late Oct. Nice foliage in the fall!


i'm just under 1400 miles now, so i'll be ready pretty soon.  well, the car will be ready at any rate, not sure about my driving skills (or lack thereof)...

my friend wants to take his ZHP out with us sometime. he says he can also bring along a couple M3's. i'll stay in the back, we'll have to pick a rendezvous spot at the end of the route so you guys can have a cup of coffee or watch a movie while i try to catch up... :eeps:


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

I just might have to bring my Roush then. I can't be showed up by the M3 boys. I have an ego disorder :bigpimp:


----------



## njnyc330i (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Dorkus,

Great decision on getting a bimmer. I'm also in Jersey City (near Harborside Financial) .... how much do you pay for parking per month? 

NJNYC330i
2001 330i w/Spt Pkg


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

njnyc330i said:


> Hey Dorkus,
> 
> Great decision on getting a bimmer. I'm also in Jersey City (near Harborside Financial) .... how much do you pay for parking per month?
> 
> ...


Funny you brought that up. When I lived in Manhattan I had a 99' M3 that cost $450 a month to park! :yikes: Thank god I was able to write it off :bling:
P.S. it was a nightmare and a mistake to get the car. It's not cool to take delivery of a brand new M3 and have to park it in a public garage. Even though I had a private spot. I fixed alot of curb rashes from those yahoos bringing my car up. I mae de them pay for it though and eventually only I would park and get my car. (greased the manager)


----------



## njnyc330i (Nov 3, 2003)

sargepug said:


> Funny you brought that up. When I lived in Manhattan I had a 99' M3 that cost $400 a month to park! :yikes: Thank god I was able to write it off :bling:


$400 is pretty insane, but standard for Manhattan ... I pay $175 per month to park in my apts garage. Luckily , I write that off as a business expense!


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Another congrats/welcome! If you ever start to wonder if you made the right choice, take a drive 

As for oil change - do a search. Ton's of discussions. I did mine at 7,500.

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

njnyc330i said:


> $400 is pretty insane, but standard for Manhattan ... I pay $175 per month to park in my apts garage. Luckily , I write that off as a business expense!


Hey guys, I'm just gonna jump in the discussion.
I'm also in Jersey City - as it turned out, we are in the same building with dorkus.

njnyc330i - I guess that's about the price, I pay $170 for my building garage in Newport; used to be 160, they raised it several months ago.

Keep me guys posted if you do a meet in NJ


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

We can hook @ Bear Mountain. Which is right off the Palasiades on the Jersey Rockland Border. Every Wed. night they have a Cruise / car show from 6-9 and plenty of sweet roads to run on!


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

thanks for the continued congrats guys. i am loving the car... got a little upgrade itch, but i've been getting by w/o scratching it... so far...  all i've done to date is paint the black trunk handle trim piece to body color for 80 bucks. i'm looking for a set of 119 wheels, maybe ZHP sways, but that's about it. i went through a couple weeks of lamenting not getting the sport package, but i'm liking my cushy ride again and i think bigger wheels and sways will do the trick.



st_o_p said:


> njnyc330i - I guess that's about the price, I pay $170 for my building garage in Newport; used to be 160, they raised it several months ago.


yeah, central parking sucks. they are a bunch of trolls. the other day i couldn't get out of the garage because they claimed i had balance due on my account, but i clearly told them i wanted recurring billing on my CC. i went to the office and they slapped on a $20 "late fee" which i argued until they credited it to my next month. lame.



sargepug said:


> I just might have to bring my Roush then. I can't be showed up by the M3 boys. I have an ego disorder :bigpimp:


haha, don't worry... one of the M3 drivers is my old coworker, a heavy-footed irish dude. i haven't actually seen him drive but from what i've heard you could probably beat him in his M3 with a Mini Cooper S... assumming he even makes it through the whole course w/o crashing and burning.


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

I might have missed it Dorkus, what color combo and options do you have?


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

sargepug said:


> I might have missed it Dorkus, what color combo and options do you have?


i got me a stripper... 325i in silver grey with black leatherette, steptronic, moonroof, and heated seats. on the plus side, i got it for just over $30k out the door, tax tags etc. included.


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

dorkus said:


> i got me a stripper... 325i in silver grey with black leatherette, steptronic, moonroof, and heated seats. on the plus side, i got it for just over $30k out the door, tax tags etc. included.


I have a "stripper" also. The only difference is mine is a Ci. I think we have the basic "North East package". Dealers won't stock a bear bones car less or differently equipped that ours. I leased mine w/ no money down for $410 a month :thumbup:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

sargepug said:


> I have a "stripper" also. The only difference is mine is a Ci. I think we have the basic "North East package". Dealers won't stock a bear bones car less or differently equipped that ours.


yeah... actually, one dealer did find me a Jet Black 325i with only steptronic... no moonroof, no heated seats, nothing! i bet i coulda gotten that super cheap, being very undesirably equipped for here in the Northeast, but then it was so undesirable even cheapskate i didn't want it...  i got lucky finding this one at the dealer my friend recommended... perfectly equipped for me, in my first choice color and freshly arrived off the boat from Munich. :thumbup:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

*quick update*

went for a little midnight spin tonight. mileage is around 1470 or so... my friend pointed out to me that i've passed the basic 1200 mile break-in point, so i can start revving a little more now. whoopee! somehow i thought i was supposed to wait til 5000 miles so it's a nice surprise. still don't want to push to hard or go above 5000 rpm but i played with some late shifts today and WOW the extra push between 4500 and 5k is great... engine is really starting to open up and you get a nice shove in the back when the tach breaks 4500. the car just feels so much happier revved up too, coasting back to a traffic light after a hard run it purrs so smoothly. love it!

also have to put in a plug for the Steptronic... yes it's a slush and a stick will still kick its butt, but as far as these things go the Step is GREAT... if you time it right you can shift quite quickly, it's always responsive and does what you want it to do (unlikes some other manumatics that have a mind of their own), and it is always silky smooth doing it... other than faster shifts, i couldn't imagine a better slush.


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

rumratt said:


> That road is amazing, but there's *always* a car going 25 MPH in front of you.


LOL, you have to get up there early, before or the mini-van fools take the road. If you are familiar w/ the area, I also run alot around Somers, South and North Salem, Bedford, etc. All of these roads branch off of Rt. 100 and some off Rt. 22.


----------



## phita23 (Aug 26, 2004)

So what are some good routes to drive around on. I'm from Paramus, land of Rt 4 and 17.

Please give some good directions to and from Paramus, as I dont know where the hell I'm going


----------



## Greg Ganz (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations! You bought a great car. " The Ultimate Driving Machine". You won't be disapointed. Nothing like a Bimmer!


----------



## hem (Sep 2, 2004)

Fzara2000 said:


> It looks nothing short of amazing. Almost like my car zaino'ed last week. I would actually love to take pictures of a stock 325i and a stock 325xi right next to each other. It would give me a great chance to compare the ride height too.
> 
> If you can find some more NJ 'festers to come join us, it'd be great, but otherwise we should plan something this week or the next while I am still on vacation and not commuting to NJIT. :thumbup:


Hi all,
I am also a VERY new member to the BMW world...I am a pre lexus owner. Still getting used to my new ride (only 2 weeks old). I think terminology in AUS is slightly different, but I have a 320CI -M-sport August 2004 release, not to be confused with the M3 off course. I am not sure what that translates to for you guys. But here are a couple of pictures if it helps with height clearance etc.

Regards, 
Hem


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

I must've completely forgotten about this thread being busy with school and just being lazy and all. :eeps:

Wherever you guys meet is fine with me, as long as it is close by. I'm pretty known to everyone around e46fanatics, as I was at the Euro Meet at the Sheraton Crossroads in Mahwah back in August, and I also met at the GSP Mall a week ago with them. Most of them are about 19-21...heavy modded rims, dropped suspensions, no license plates, etc, so i'm kinda wondering what the bimmerfest meets are like since this would probably be my first, like the rest of you :thumbup: 

If we do meet anywhere, I suggest we not go for a drive. I've driven with friends before, and we all have tendencies to get lost. Maybe if we have a meet somewhere, and then all follow the "leader" to some resturant for dinner, would probably be the best. Also, preferably Friday or Saturday is fine.

If we plan a meet whenever, make sure everyone has 2-way radios so we can all keep in touch over a common channel and frequency with each of the cars
Dorkus, you seem to be the center of attention right now...so i'll let you handle this, plan everything, etc.

By the way...a few of you need to give me rides in your cars :thumbup:


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

Fzara2000 said:


> I must've completely forgotten about this thread being busy with school and just being lazy and all. :eeps:
> 
> Wherever you guys meet is fine with me, as long as it is close by. I'm pretty known to everyone around e46fanatics, as I was at the Euro Meet at the Sheraton Crossroads in Mahwah back in August, and I also met at the GSP Mall a week ago with them. Most of them are about 19-21...heavy modded rims, dropped suspensions, no license plates, etc, so i'm kinda wondering what the bimmerfest meets are like since this would probably be my first, like the rest of you :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I have a Nextel, I am always direct connect! :thumbup: Lets set a date and do it! I think a neutral place to meet is at the Bear Mountain Inn, nice and early on a Sunday Morning.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

sargepug said:


> *early*





sargepug said:


> *Morning*


 

The earliest i've ever woken up for a while was 11:30am..and it's even later than that for class!


----------

